# Barracuda



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if Barracuda is open? I heard someone say it is during Ramadan but only when it's dark? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I heard that it was closed for the whole of Ramadan.............I don't fancy the hour drive to find out


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can confirm that both Barracuda and Al Hamra are closed throughout Ramadan. They always are.

-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Unfortunately I wish I had asked first too before going out there and being disappointed and coming home empty handed, at least I'll know to stock up next year


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hence why I stocked up (in Abu Dhabi) before this month... 4 bottles and a carton of beer... it should hold myself off for a month...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No need to panic. A+E and MMi are open in Dubai during Ramadan.




-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Be prepared for the 30% tax though (and you'll need your alcohol licence)


----------

